# [How to] Enable Camera Silence Menu On Stock



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

For the people running stock and want to silence the camera the clean way without deleting/renaming stuff on stock open up a file explorer and navigate to system/csc/feature.xml. Go to the camera section and change the camera shutter menu from false to true like so:

CscFeature_Camera_ShutterSoundMenu>true

You can also navigate to the settings section and enable the find my mobile feature like so:

CscFeature_Settings_FindMyMobile>true

Reboot after.


----------

